# DJ bike questions



## brandon133 (Apr 11, 2009)

hi, I am a newbe to dj bikes,but ive been hiting dirt jumps on a bmx bike for a few years now. i am looking for a good entry level dj bike. I am probably gonna buy a used one in the price range of $400 to $700. I'm 5ft 9 and pretty skiny so im not sure what size to get either, so any input would be alot of help. thanks


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

there are a number of options. main thing though, is to avoid RST forks that typically come on entry-level DJ bikes. a DK Asterik with Marzocchi fork is a definite better way to go, than say a Mongoose Ritual with an RST Space. The Mongoose Ritual frame design has really good geo...but the fork is bad. Comencal has a rigid fork bike that is very affordable. Any shop that has BTI catalog can get Comencal bikes. EASTERN Thunderbird and Nighttrain are awesome, but on the pricier side. Blackmarket 357 complete is rad, but is above your price range as well. A used Specialized P1 or P2 may be a good way to go--just check Craigslist. However with used DJ bikes watch out for forks that are blown out....


----------



## Dougie.Douglas (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey there.
Well... I got myself an 'entry level' DJ bike (Diamondback Beta), its alright, but not the best. What I plan to do is just upgrade everything over time... I'm going single speed in a few days, putting some Marzocchi forks on, upgrading little bits like pedals and bars etc here and there. I think that is a good idea, although most people just recommend that you buy a good bike to begin with. depending on money etc, you could upgrade/build on a 'entry level' bike?


----------



## lilOlme (Apr 1, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> there are a number of options. main thing though, is to avoid RST forks that typically come on entry-level DJ bikes. a DK Asterik with Marzocchi fork is a definite better way to go, than say a Mongoose Ritual with an RST Space. The Mongoose Ritual frame design has really good geo...but the fork is bad. Comencal has a rigid fork bike that is very affordable. Any shop that has BTI catalog can get Comencal bikes. EASTERN Thunderbird and Nighttrain are awesome, but on the pricier side. Blackmarket 357 complete is rad, but is above your price range as well. A used Specialized P1 or P2 may be a good way to go--just check Craigslist. However with used DJ bikes watch out for forks that are blown out....


You say stay away from anything with a RST fork....ok. Yet then you mention Eastern Thunderbird.... Hmmmm. I'm cofussed now.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

lilOlme said:


> You say stay away from anything with a RST fork....ok. Yet then you mention Eastern Thunderbird.... Hmmmm. I'm cofussed now.


You're right. I should have said just the Eastern Nighttrain.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dougie.Douglas said:


> Hey there.
> Well... I got myself an 'entry level' DJ bike (Diamondback Beta), its alright, but not the best. What I plan to do is just upgrade everything over time... I'm going single speed in a few days, putting some Marzocchi forks on, upgrading little bits like pedals and bars etc here and there. I think that is a good idea, although most people just recommend that you buy a good bike to begin with. depending on money etc, you could upgrade/build on a 'entry level' bike?


Looks like it has good geometry. So yeah... go ahead and upgrade as you break stuff. If you don't break anything, no upgrade needed !


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

I just broke my Marzocchi DJ and got the Society Xeno. It's a little different from my firnd Tyler's RST Space fork. Before mine broke at the same jumps I go to one kid broke 2 Marz DJ's in 2 days. He called up Lance (The Agency) and wanted to buy mine but than mine failed.

Lance used the society and he weighs twice as much as me.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Call S&M they were blowing out brand new Complete Black Market 357s and Riots for what you are looking to spend. Look for a 22.5 tt I think in the Riot and 357 it's considered a large. 
I have a geared MOB and a SS. MOB on the way. The Black Markets are great.


----------

